# Anyone have a picture of a horse with a swirl below it's eyes?



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm doing a project for school and cant find a picture of a horse with a swirl way below it's eyes. Does anyone have one?

Thanks


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

There's one on the "Reading Swirls" thread on the Genetics forum. It's about 8 pages in. It's a perfect elongated oval, half above eye level and half below. I can't make heads or tails of it as to what it says about the horse's personality.


----------



## Paint Mom (Jun 28, 2010)

That was hard to find. 

Here is the only one I could see and it's not even that low:

Brown horse eye close-up | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Hope it helps


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

^Thats what I needed. Thanks


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have one of a little horse that I rode for a customer. His was pretty far below his eye level.









Let me know if you need any pictures of other unique swirls. I have several horses that have odd ones (double swirls, peaks, and the like).


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I have one of a little horse that I rode for a customer. His was pretty far below his eye level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats great! Thank you. If you get a chance would you mind telling me a little bit about his personality? If not just the picture helps a lot.

Yes, if you do have any unique swirls that would be great if I could have some pictures. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, he was very intelligent, pretty spooky (though he got over that quickly). He was eager to please and willing, even when he was freaked out of his mind.

Let me see if I have good pix of some of my other uniquely swirled horses.

Pokey: He has more swirls on his body than I have ever seen on one horse. He's a little too smart for his own good and has zero interest in being friends with any human. He's snorty and spooky and stubborn and just an all around butt-face:lol:. If he was my horse instead of my Dad's I would have sold him years ago.









I guess he's the only one I have a good picture of. Though 3 of my 4 customer horses have odd swirls, I will try to remember to get some good pix for you tomorrow.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

This is Rhedd. He was THE sweetest horse you will ever meet, well at least in my opinion. Him and I bonded very closely and I could ride him in the field with NO tack with other horses galloping around him. He never spooked and only ONCE did he ever act up with me. He was my baby. <3









Bear. He had a mean streak in him (had some anger issues), but besides that he was a COMPLETE sweet heart. My niece could lead him around (he is about 17hh). High "swirl", but still a sweetheart. Not hot at all, VERY lazy actually.

I have about 10 more horses I could share pictures of, but I don't want to kill anyones computer.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

^Thanks


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

When you write your paper, the correct term is actually whorl, not swirl. Please post it if you don't mind. I'm fascinated by whorls and always like to learn more about them.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

MyBoyPuck said:


> When you write your paper, the correct term is actually whorl, not swirl. Please post it if you don't mind. I'm fascinated by whorls and always like to learn more about them.


I didn't know that. Thanks for letting me know! 

Since I started researching whorls I've found them pretty interesting as well. It's neat because all of my 'favorite' horses have very similar whorls. So far they seem like a pretty accurate way to tell a horses personality.

It is hard to find information on them besides from different forums though...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Steve Irwin on the Stateline Tack website has some good articles. I agree with you about liking the same types of whorl horses. From what I know now about them, I would look at the whorl over anything else when looking to buy a horse.

I forget where I found it, but one article I read says that whorl hair is hair that grows directly out of the brain while it is forming and is a direct blue print of the brain. All the other hair on the horse's body it just hair. I'll see if I can find it and repost.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

My baby has a whorl on his neck, just under his throat! Does that count for what you are looking for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Pro said:


> I'm doing a project for school and cant find a picture of a horse with a swirl way below it's eyes. Does anyone have one?
> 
> Thanks


What is a swirl? I don't understand! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Brain fart, Chris Irwin, not Steve. 

Reading Forehead Swirls | Horse Videos – StateLineTack.com Video Library


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

PMed you Lenox. Latte and Molly also have one under the eye if you want to find them in my barn.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know if you want/need one of a double whorl?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

i have an interesting one for you  This is Lily, she has two swirls, one between her eyes, and one above her right eye both connected to eachother. she clearly has a split personality, one day she can be a complete beast, rearing, the next shes an angel lol

andd a couple of pictures to show the two sides to her. nice lily, anddd nutcase lily. lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry I didn't get those pix for you yesterday but I did get them today. I also took some of our other horses as well. I apologize in advance for the picture overload. Some of them aren't great but they were the best I could really do without tying the horses up.

2 year old filly: Dual whorl with a peak between them. The left whorl is much more visible. She used to think that everything was the boogeyman but now she's very sweet. She was constantly following me around the pen trying to present me with itchy places to scratch. Under saddle, she is very smart and willing to learn. She is a little spooky (used to be _very_ spooky) but she's getting over that quickly.









4 year old gelding with a flat, spread out whorl. He's a nice enough horse, not terribly smart but not stupid either. He has just kind of a "blah" type attitude. He isn't lazy but not eager to give you everything he's got without some urging.









3 year old filly: Dual whorl with a peak between them. With her, it is the right whorl that is much more visible. She's very challenging and snorty. Very mistrustful and it is hard to keep her calm and relaxed. She's less willing to learn how to give to the bit than most other horses I've ridden.









4 year old gelding: Dual whorl on a horizontal line with a peak between them. The right whorl is slightly more prominent. This horse is a monster. I think he has a personality disorder or something. He is a bucker but his thing isn't just that he will buck when you first get on him (which he will regardless of how much you warm him up). What bothers me about him is that he'll go along fine for an hour or so and you can ride the crap out of him. He can be dripping sweat and huffing/puffing and he'll suddenly just twist off and go to bucking. You can't stop him either. His mouth is super soft and he is very supple when he's not bucking but I have never had a horse just snatch the bridle reins out of my hands like this one does.









Funny thing is, this horse also has a whorl on the right side of his face. Only the right side. It's kind of in one of the shadows but you can see it about 4 inches straight back from the corner of his mouth.










13 year old gelding: very prominent whorl even with his eyes and to the left. This horse is just kinda like that retarded little friend from all the TV shows. He's not terribly smart but he is so happy-go-lucky and agreeable. He's the type that would have that perpetual silly grin on his face and when you tell him to do something, there's no questions he just says "Oh, okay ahuh-ahuh-ahuh *derp*".









~17 year old gelding: whorl low eye level and to the right. He is the type of horse that I would call a plug. He's our novice/kid/catchall horse that anyone can ride and get along with.









20 year old TB gelding: His is not so much a whorl as it is just an area of hair that stands straight up off his forehead LOL. He's another that just has that constant silly grin. He'll follow you anywhere so long as you have food. Under saddle, he's a monster thanks to his last home but he isn't mean tempered about it. He could have been a real sweetie and possibly a kid horse if he had gotten proper training from the start.










13 year old gelding: There is literally no swirl to his whorl. All the hair just points straight out from the center of the whorl. He's a very nice horse, perfectly content to plod around with a kid on his back or flatten his ears and play like an NCHA champion. He took a bit of his personality from his momma and will crow-hop when he's feeling fresh.










17 year old gelding: This one is hard to see, I'm sorry. It's directly between his eyes and is very spread out. This horse is snorty and mistrustful. Even after being a ranch horse for the better part of 13 years, he still acts like an unhandled bronc. Under saddle, he's just a lot of horse. He's a little hot and chargey but the biggest thing is that he is extremely sensitive and reactive.










8 year old Belgian mare: her whorl is just ever so slightly above eye level and is directly between her eyes. Her whorl is more like a part than an actual whorl. It is feathered just a bit and runs vertically. This mare is extremely mellow and steady. She's easy to train as she just accepts things as they come along and doesn't worry about much. She is at the very low end of the pecking order and will run away from all our other horses if they so much as look at her funny. However, under harness, she isn't afraid to really lean into the collar and pull. She is a very nice mate to her partner, who is a little more "up" and reactive.









17 year old QH gelding: Small whorl slightly above and directly between his eyes. This horse is hot and reactive (mostly due to my training), but very willing and athletic. He is very smart, even a little too smart for his own good but is mistrustful of anyone who hasn't earned his trust.









Coming 2 year old BelgianxQH gelding: Large whorl directly between his eyes. This guy is mellow and easygoing to the point of laziness. He just takes things as they come and doesn't get all excited about much of anything. He is easy to train but seems to retain things better if you let him think about things overnight. Not super smart but not dumb either, I would say he's about average. Very mouthy and loving.









WHEW!!


----------

